# creatine



## chrissyd (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, i've been hitting the gym quite alot lately, pretty much 6 days a week and i'm feeling great for it. I was thinking about using creatine to try and get that little bit extra out of my workout however i am slightly apprehensive that it might affect my anxiety and maybe be destructive in that sense rather than beneficial. i feel as though i'm coming out of DP mode now and i don't really want to take anything that might hinder this progress so i was just curious if anyone had had any experience with creatine whilst suffering DP/anxiety? cheers!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

use it daily, doesnt affect my dp/anxiety at all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

chrissyd said:


> Hi everyone, i've been hitting the gym quite alot lately, pretty much 6 days a week and i'm feeling great for it. I was thinking about using creatine to try and get that little bit extra out of my workout however i am slightly apprehensive that it might affect my anxiety and maybe be destructive in that sense rather than beneficial. i feel as though i'm coming out of DP mode now and i don't really want to take anything that might hinder this progress so i was just curious if anyone had had any experience with creatine whilst suffering DP/anxiety? cheers!


I don't think it'll effect anxiety.

but if you want to take creatine, make sure that your calorie, protein and carbo intake is enough, and in the right ratio, otherwise creatine will have zero effect. good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

chrissyd said:


> Hi everyone, i've been hitting the gym quite alot lately, pretty much 6 days a week and i'm feeling great for it. I was thinking about using creatine to try and get that little bit extra out of my workout however i am slightly apprehensive that it might affect my anxiety and maybe be destructive in that sense rather than beneficial. i feel as though i'm coming out of DP mode now and i don't really want to take anything that might hinder this progress so i was just curious if anyone had had any experience with creatine whilst suffering DP/anxiety? cheers!


I don't think it'll effect anxiety.

but if you want to take creatine, make sure that your calorie, protein and carbo intake is enough, and in the right ratio, otherwise creatine will have zero effect. good luck and have a great time!


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

I took creatine, made me feel pretty good. You want to spike your insulin when you take it, so your muscles absorb it better. That's why a lot of formulations have loads of sugar.

Doubt it will affect your anxiety.


----------



## chrissyd (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys, i just read something about someone saying it caused them to become anxious and depressed so it put me off a bit but i supposed if you think something is affecting you negatively then it will...i think i'm gonna give it a go, does it make a big difference in performance?


----------



## dpblake (Mar 28, 2011)

I drink NO xplode before most of my workouts and it usually increases my visual DR quite a bit, but not in a negative way. It actually gets me feeling pretty manic for a couple hours (as if I'm on top of the world).

I say go for it, though. I have learned to not let DP/DR hold me back and do my best to move forward in spite of the symptoms.


----------

